# Look at this betta!



## chairmanzala (Aug 16, 2009)

http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2057757810103750357TztGMh
LOOK AT THIS BETTA!. Its not mine.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

:shock:

I'm speechless!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OOOOhhh yeah!!!!!! SWEETNESS!!!!!!!! I saw one like that on Aquabid once, I was soooo tempted....


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, I just saw that on aquabid yesterday. It's absolutely gorgeous. But to me, it looks like it's furry. Lol.


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

*drools* WANT!!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

omg I think I am swimming in a pool of drool!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW that guy has some insane fish...

that one is crazy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It's not great.....ok your not gonna buy that so GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!


----------



## JennyBean (Sep 18, 2009)

i am so in love with white bettas hes amazing


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

that looks like a betta on mariage day like wearing her white dress and veil lol get it veil tails. beautiful


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

for those that are wondering, that particular fish sold for over $400. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_archive_item&fwbettashm1249866696


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, he's so beautiful!! I was gonna set his pic as my desktop background but I cant.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh. 400 dollars!!!!!!! You'd need insurance on a fish like that.  LOL


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks he looks grumpy? Almost like he knows he's beautiful, and is over it. Lol.

And $400?! Wow.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, he does look grumpy. 
But really, does anyone else think he looks furry or is that just me?!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Upon a close look, yes! A nice warm wool coat perhaps for winter? lol


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i thinl he looks like hes getting married even tho he is a man maybe when bettas get married the men wear the dress lol


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow $400.00 he is handsome and he does look like he is grumpy. I can't imagine paying $400 for one fish. Thats enought to get a great big tank and fill it up with a whole bunch of fish. LOL


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## Alba (Apr 9, 2009)

I want a white betta now O_O


----------



## chairmanzala (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually if none of you believe me a platinum arowana was sold for $200,000 US.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

beautyful fish


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

wow. I love tails like that so big and............. Furrry  haha SaylorKennedy !! Haha


----------

